# 64oz of heaven! MP mini grow



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 28, 2013)

...and away we go:icon_smile:

only rule - 64oz of medium/reservoir, no more no less.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 29, 2013)

here is mine. 2L bottle with top cut off. its a white widow auto 17 days old. she's sittin in FFOF and will be put under the hps soon as she shows her goodies. i have roots organic uprising bloom i been wanting to give a go. so i'll be adding that in later into flowering


show me what ya got MP:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2013)

:ciao:  *ShortBus*

when does those autos show?...I thaught they would have shown by now...anywho  here is mine

cutt the top off a creamer bottle....64oz:aok:..in coco..feed GH3..this is a clone 

I will tape the rest of the container,,just wanted yall to see what I have...I only plan to veg her for 2 weeks..

take care and be safe


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 29, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *ShortBus*
> 
> when does those autos show?...I thaught they would have shown by now...anywho  here is mine
> 
> ...



i dunno when they show, this is my first ever auto. i'm just gonna let her do her thing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2013)

I have started 6 Gravedigger from Leprechaun Seeds.  Gravedigger is a Romulan x Herijuana cross.  They were started in Rapid Rooters and put into organic soil and the solo cups yesterday.  I will transplant to 1/2 gal containers with supersoil when I put these into flowering.  They will go into 12/12 while still small and unsexed so they do not outgrow their container, but I want them to get some growth to them.  

They are still kind of boring now, so I will post more as they grow a little and get more interesting.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 1, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have started 6 Gravedigger from Leprechaun Seeds.  Gravedigger is a Romulan x Herijuana cross.  They were started in Rapid Rooters and put into organic soil and the solo cups yesterday.  I will transplant to 1/2 gal containers with supersoil when I put these into flowering.  They will go into 12/12 while still small and unsexed so they do not outgrow their container, but I want them to get some growth to them.
> 
> They are still kind of boring now, so I will post more as they grow a little and get more interesting.



YAY! :banana: :lama: :woohoo: lets go people we need more in on this!


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 1, 2013)

i just remembered i have a freebie auto white widow seed i might join in on the grow. i dont know anything about growing autos though when it comes to flowering them dont you just stick to like a 24/0 or 18/6 schedule? guess i got some reading to do before i commit


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2013)

Best lighting from what Ive read for Autos is 20/4...

looks like your off to a great start *HempGodess*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have started 6 Gravedigger from Leprechaun Seeds.  Gravedigger is a Romulan x Herijuana cross.  They were started in Rapid Rooters and put into organic soil and the solo cups yesterday.  I will transplant to 1/2 gal containers with supersoil when I put these into flowering.  They will go into 12/12 while still small and unsexed so they do not outgrow their container, but I want them to get some growth to them.
> 
> They are still kind of boring now, so I will post more as they grow a little and get more interesting.



why the double cup my Ladie?..and is that a piece of popcorn I see


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 1, 2013)

so 4U they keep them at a 20/4 schedule for the entire lifespan of the plant or just when it begins to flower?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> why the double cup my Ladie?..and is that a piece of popcorn I see



The inside cups have holes in the bottom for drainage.  The outside cup catches any runoff.  Yeah there is quite a big chunk of perlite in that one container.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> so 4U they keep them at a 20/4 schedule for the entire lifespan of the plant or just when it begins to flower?



The entire life of the plant.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 1, 2013)

the pic i posted is the same ww auto freebie DH


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 1, 2013)

ok thanks for the info THG guess ill give it a go and get in on this grow! probably pop the seed tomorrow


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 1, 2013)

dropped my auto white widow tonight i will post pics when it pops up


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 2, 2013)

:icon_smile: ok guys so had a long week but back now .
i have started 3 eastwestdelight#2's their about a week old. mg seeds starting mix and mg perlite.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 2, 2013)

ww auto 21 days, she's going under the hps real soon.

           :48:


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 11, 2013)

well guys i will be updatind to night hope to see some more entrees


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello everyone and Happy Growing

Mine has been in flower for a week or so now...will update on Sundays ...Mine is Dojo Bubba Barry..Regular...8 week flower time..think Im through the stretch now..and the flowers can emerge:hubba:


take care and be safe


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 12, 2013)

heres are the ladys about 1 week in


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 14, 2013)

ww auto 33 days. i'm brewing my first tea, gonna feed her with it, as well as foliar feed her. she's quickly outgrowing the 64oz container. i'm watering her everyday now. she started showing 2 days ago.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 6 Gravedigger and 1 Blush--an old TCVG seed from years back going.  They are still small and in party cups.  I put them into 12/12 2 days ago as I want to keep them small.  I will try to get a picture up sometime today.  

You guy's plants are looking great.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2013)

THG,,I treid growing the Blush I got from TCVG,,but I didnt have any luck. Me thinks my seeds were bad. Some were really small. I did however grow some of his Lowryders that were gifted to him. Didnt care much for the high and I have grown them more then once. Me no likey Autos.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2013)

I got these years and years ago.  Out of 4 seeds, only 1 germed.  It might not even be a girl.

I don't like autos either.  I have grown several when I got freebies from Attitude, but I was never impressed with any of them.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2013)

well since i am hydro and growing in one tray now i wont be able to really "compete". I am not set up with a small rez and tray. But i will enjoy the show 


and ive seen some killer results with autos lately....they have come a long way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2013)

The two Blush that did start growing(was Outside) ended up males and they never hot over 10" tall. Almost think they were Lowryders he miss marked.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

i am your cheerleader in house!

Go little small itty bitty grow, go!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> well since i am hydro and growing in one tray now i wont be able to really "compete". I am not set up with a small rez and tray. But i will enjoy the show
> 
> 
> and ive seen some killer results with autos lately....they have come a long way.



I decided to put these little ones in organic soil.  I could set up a small DWC, but the last time we had micro grow and I tried that my plant died for no reason that I could figure out.  So soil this time.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 17, 2013)

she's 2 weeks into flowering, bud sites are forming and she seems to have finished stretching. the site says she's a 70-75 day strain, so 35-40 days to go


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 18, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I decided to put these little ones in organic soil.  I could set up a small DWC, but the last time we had micro grow and I tried that my plant died for no reason that I could figure out.  So soil this time.




i was looking forward to your hydro mini's again mom


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 18, 2013)

nice looking ladies you got there short bus . how are you dealing with the extra feeding you and flushing you have to deal with when grow this small


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 19, 2013)

planted my white widow three weeks ago and it still looks like only a few days old also noticed today it is starting to get brown. i dont know whats going on dont think it is going to make it will post pic tomorrow


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 19, 2013)

looks good Shortbus I did not think they would bud in that small of a container 64 oz. :holysheep:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 19, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> nice looking ladies you got there short bus . how are you  dealing with the extra feeding you and flushing you have to deal with  when grow this small



i haven't had to flush at all. and i'm not feeding with as many tea's as i thought. 2 days ago i transplanted her into the same container. i pulled her out of the 2L bottle gently shook/massaged the root mass till it broke free. then created a whole new soil setup to feed her more efficiently in the small area.

top layer - 1/2 cup 50/50 fresh castings & perlite, 1/2 teaspoon bloodmeal, and 1/2 teaspoon dolomite lime

soil mix - ffof + amendments

middle layer - 1/2 cup all purpose 5-5-5

soil mix - ffof + amendments

2 spikes(1 on each side) - 1 teaspoon bonemeal, 1/2 teaspoon dolomite lime, 1/4 cup 50/50 castings/perlite...lol i mixed way too much the spikes were small, i ended up using less then half of this mixture on both spikes.

while transplanting i sprinkled mycos all around the root zone



			
				skullcandy said:
			
		

> looks good Shortbus I did not think they would bud in that small of a container 64 oz. :holysheep:



thanks skull            :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 19, 2013)

:clap::yay::clap:

Cheerin you guys/gals on :yay: 

*Shortbus*, your's is lookin sweet there :cool2: What's the strain?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2013)

looking good *SHortB*  heres mine...Untill next time 

take care and be safe


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 19, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :clap::yay::clap:
> 
> Cheerin you guys/gals on :yay:
> 
> *Shortbus*, your's is lookin sweet there :cool2: What's the strain?



white widow. its an auto


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 25, 2013)

very nice smoke so what are you running


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, I had 3 of them that were males, so out they went.  I have 3 others I believe are girls and 1 (the blush) not showing yet.  I transplanted the 3 remaining Gravedigger to their final home--a 1/2 gal square pot.  I am anticipating having to make some teas to get them through as I am sure the supersoil will not be enough for the entire grow.  I will post some pics up after the lights come on.

Scullcandy--64 ozs is big enough to flower, but we are not looking for huge yields--this is mostly for fun and just to see if we can pull it off.  Last year we did a 16 oz grow (mine died).


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 25, 2013)

I love to watch these kinds of grows... I love the small, supple.. Immature canna plants that all look different in their own special way......


Cool.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 25, 2013)

i'll post up some pics today as well, when lights come on. i like auto's for mini grows. she's progressing so fast, bud and trich production is really starting to pick up.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 25, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 25, 2013)

i see shes coming along nice short bus. how big is she now


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 26, 2013)

2ft on the button. i been talkin dirty to her, here's to hoping she'll put out.            :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's my grape Apollo, in less than 62 oz of medium... But a bigger Rez.


Makes me want to make a few bucket systems off to the side.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> very nice smoke so what are you running




Mine is "Dojo Bubba Barry"  Freeman Genetics...she been around a couple years now...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2013)

LOL--TOA--I always use less than 64 ozs of medium when doing hydro--your res needs to be 64 ozs or less.  That is the challenge of this kind of grow....isn't it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking good 4U!


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 26, 2013)

forgot i was going to post a pic of my ww auto. i thought it was starting to brown but when i tooked at it in the naturaal light it is atcually purpling!? :huh:  the only thing i can think of is that the temps are too cold. not too sure this plant is four weeks old and is way too small also


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2013)

I am going to get a few pumps and set this up... A small Rez won't be a problem THG


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 26, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Mine is "Dojo Bubba Barry"  Freeman Genetics...she been around a couple years now...



nice 4u, we'll prolly be giving them the axe around the same time            :48:


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 27, 2013)

wow dark what did you do to your lady
y? is she.mad at you


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> wow dark what did you do to your lady
> y? is she.mad at you


not sure lol shes been fighting me the whole way thought someone here would know whats going on the only thing i can figure is temps are getting too low for it to be purpling and pretty much no growth


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2013)

:ciao:  *DarkHorse*....at 4 wks she is deff  a Genetic failure to me....I had a plant last year that slow grow  and had a purple leaf....was told it was an illness in the Makeup..  it got pulled because slow to grow...How many of these did ya drop?..and is this only one that did this?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 27, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *DarkHorse*....at 4 wks she is deff  a Genetic failure to me....I had a plant last year that slow grow  and had a purple leaf....was told it was an illness in the Makeup..  it got pulled because slow to grow...How many of these did ya drop?..and is this only one that did this?



its the same ww auto i'm growing. its one of the freebies that they gave away during the christmas promo at the tude.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 27, 2013)

ya 4U it was just a freebie so just one, i figured it could be genetic but never heard of leaves purpling because of a genetic problem. i guess you learn something everyday!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 27, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> ya 4U it was just a freebie so just one, i figured it could be genetic but never heard of leaves purpling because of a genetic problem. i guess you learn something everyday!



usually the purpling comes from lower temps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2013)

which is a Deficiency in the strain..and he only had half the plant purple tells me its not temps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2013)

So, how low are the temps?


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 27, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> So, how low are the temps?


i check the temps from yesterday with the lights on it was 70 degrees and the four hours it was off it dropped down to 54 degrees


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2013)

Keep the lights on 24/7.  When the temps drop below 60, the plant quits growing.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Keep the lights on 24/7.  When the temps drop below 60, the plant quits growing.



even for an auto?


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 1, 2013)

yup even for autos. the only way you would want your temps to get that low. is to turn them colors. my ladies turn purp when the temp drop down in the high 60's. when the temps stay 75 and they stay green.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 2, 2013)

ok guys so here are my ewd#2  weeks 2-3 weeks in i think.....


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 2, 2013)

ok guys so i tired to plant seed a week after harvest they sat for a week are more nothing so i dump the soil and the no good seeds back into the soil bin. so after i used that soil to transplant some ewd#1's into the flowering pots for flower. so about a week into flower . the ones in the pics above out of the flowering plants. so i plucked them out and put them the veg room in there own pots. so more days go by and theses baby s pop out of the flowering plants to. wait there's more....... each of these only had one plant in the cup a week ago . so i planted like 12 seeds weeks ago and now i have 10 plants crazy right


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

well i'm 53 days in. site said 70-75 day strain, so just a few weeks to go. hoping she'll pack on more weight before she finishes.

porn inc...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2013)

She is looking good...Pump up the Food....feed that Beiatch..:lama:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> She is looking good...Pump up the Food....feed that Beiatch..:lama:



started brewin a tea tonight


my tea>>> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=821416&postcount=59


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 10, 2013)

porn, 57 days         :48:


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 10, 2013)

vevy nice . thats whats up.looks like i got my work but out for me


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 13, 2013)

trichomes are still clear, but checking them daily. waiting for first signs of amber to chop. she's getting really frosty. any guesses on dried weight?       :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 15, 2013)

cut her down tonight after cutting a few sugar leaves off and finding some amber under the microscope. she looks to be about 1/4 oz when dried.

i look forward to seeing everyone else 64oz grow.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 18, 2013)

night and day difference form the last time you guys and gals last saw this plant. I did a few things to my white widow auto and something must of worked  because it is growing much better now but im not sure how it will turn out since its about 4 weeks behind.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 19, 2013)

here she is folks ewd#2 3 weeks in going to give one more week the flower time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> cut her down tonight after cutting a few sugar leaves off and finding some amber under the microscope. she looks to be about 1/4 oz when dried.
> 
> i look forward to seeing everyone else 64oz grow.




looks like she could go another week or so:hubba:...what strain again?

Mine is Doja Bubba Berry


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 22, 2013)

white widow auto from dinafem.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 26, 2013)

nice lady you have thier she is really big


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 2, 2013)

ok guys my ewd#2 has been in flower for about five days. my ewd#2 does not seam to stretch. much when put into flower..but she really looks like she will just one big 12in long bud. i will put pics on when the lights come on


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2013)

My plants are about a week out.  The ones in the black square pots are Gravedigger from Leprechuan Seeds.  One of the GD did substantially better than the other 2.  These were put into flowering when they were still quite small.  I ran them with NV's supersoil and fed a couple of times with tea.  The one in the party cup is a Blush--a TCVG seed I found that I got years ago.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 8, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> here she is folks ewd#2 3 weeks in going to give one more week the flower time



o wow shee looks nice how much bud u think it can produce with one more week of vegging?


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 8, 2013)

wow mom thats some nice dank you got there


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> My plants are about a week out.  The ones in the black square pots are Gravedigger from Leprechuan Seeds.  One of the GD did substantially better than the other 2.  These were put into flowering when they were still quite small.  I ran them with NV's supersoil and fed a couple of times with tea.  The one in the party cup is a Blush--a TCVG seed I found that I got years ago.




very nice *Godess*...those dont look like 64oz soil???...and very nice work on the solo Blush too..Im taking mine down at day 69..:hubba:

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice *Godess*...those dont look like 64oz soil???...and very nice work on the solo Blush too..Im taking mine down at day 69..:hubba:
> 
> :48:



Thanks.  The GD are getting really triched up.  Not many trichs on the Blush though--I am hoping that it smokes better than it looks.  

They were sold as half gallon pots.  It took 1/2 gal of medium to fill them.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks very nice THG! Good job!!! Looks great.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2013)

cool...I remember My Blush as a short fat girl that didnt trich much..but was a great smoke...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice to know your Blush smoked well.  She is very small--had very little veg because of the small pot size.  But I should get at least a quarter off her.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2013)

mine gets the chop @ 10 weeks:icon_smile: 


was a lot of fun..thanks for letting me play along

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2013)

Great job 4U.  Looks like you are going to have some great smoke there--nice sized plant.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 11, 2013)

Great job 4u


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 12, 2013)

nice plant you got thier smoke . i am going to have to get some pics up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks everyone...these small grows are fun and a great way to learn a strain...Happy growing


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 15, 2013)

ok guys here she is my ewd#2 2 weeks into flower. i know she alil yellow but i really dont feed that heavy. give her a blast of jungle juice about 5ml of micro and 10 ml of bloom i tsp of ep.salt 1 tsp of black strap a drop or so of super thirve and last but not lease good old Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) . shes looking better now. look at my avator and look at the pics i am getting close to my org mom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice *Sin inc*

may I ask why you dont feed very heavy???


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 16, 2013)

hey big bro i dont feed heavy because by the time most of my plants are ready to flower. they only have had one feeding. a week before i put them in flower i flush. wait until bone dry the feed with a blast .water, water flush wait until bone feed with med ferts water water flush wait until bone dry feed mild ferts water until cut


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2013)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2013)

Mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> So what happened here?




It dried up and we smoked them

:48:


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 6, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> It dried up and we smoked them
> 
> :48:


      HA!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 6, 2013)

no contest. just some fun among friends.  :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2013)

Mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> totally cool!
> 
> and I wasn't trying to be too sarcastic 4u
> 
> ...




Maybe *Shortbus *will do another one soon...I think *THG  *had a nice yield..
:48:


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 28, 2013)

ok guys heres my ewd#2 three week in also they have been undered watered about twice so thats why you see the yellowing so bad


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 8, 2013)

ok guys so heres ewd#2 4 weeks in 4 to go:holysheep:


----------



## Gary Ganja (Oct 12, 2013)

very nice! Average yield from these grows? seems about 7-28gs just guessing


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 13, 2013)

Gary Ganja said:
			
		

> very nice! Average yield from these grows? seems about 7-28gs just guessing


yup but they still have 2-3weeks to go


----------

